# Has anyone used laxatone on a bunny?



## GreenApple (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

My bunny got GI stasis and the vet said that as a preventive measure my bunny will have to take laxatone twice a week for life. Ever since my bun got sick she gets sick every week if I forget to give her the laxatone. Has anyone ever had this problem? does anyone use laxatone all the time? I am just wondering if this is common and if giving laxatone to a rabbit is normal.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 25, 2012)

I've used it a couple of times but not had nearly that much trouble with any of ours.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 25, 2012)

it's a hairball preventative...

what's your rabbit's diet like? also, what's your grooming schedule like (and has your rabbit been molting)? a rabbit really shouldn't need to be on hairball medication full-time - there may be something you can change to prevent her from continuing to get sick.


----------



## JBun (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you end up trying the hay and leafy green only diet? If so, have you noticed any difference with your bun?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 25, 2012)

I am so sorry your bunny has chronic problems with GI Stasis. There's nothing scarier or more frustrating. Luckily, there's lots you can do with diet, exercise, tummy massage to make things better.

I've never heard of laxatone either. Everything I've read says that grass hay is what keeps their digestive systems moving. That and removing harmful items from the diet--like sugary treats, seeds, nuts, corn, starches, etc.-- is the key. Has your vet had extensive experience with rabbits?

There's great information on the causes and treatment of GI Stasis in the Library section of this site.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 26, 2012)

Laxatone is not necessarily a product that does anything useful for a rabbit, plus it has some sugar in it which would be better not to give a rabbit. The problem with rabbit intestines is NOT the hair, but the lack of fiber... all the laxatone in the world is not going to allow the hair to pass more easily, while a diet high in fiber sure will. I do not have a access to any research showing that giving a hairball goo to a rabbit will always harm it, but there is a pretty substantial number of rabbit specialists who argue that it is not a useful product for rabbits.


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 26, 2012)

The question now might be whether or not the rabbit has become dependent on the laxative.


----------

